

Twitter Search Prototype Jetwick - karussell

Let me know what you think about our service http://jetwick.com/<p>Built on open source search engine Apache Lucene/Solr provides a lot of features which are descibed here (+ video):
http://www.pannous.info/products/jetwick-twitter-search/<p>Also let me know if you have an idea and what could be improved
======
karussell
E.g. Search you own or others twitter accounts:
[http://jetwick.com?q=java&u=timetabling](http://jetwick.com?q=java&u=timetabling)

